# 40lb Dog food for 1 tiny 10lb Maltese?



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

My cutie Sophie came with a brand new 40lbs bag of Science Diet dog food and we're (both Sophie and I) are at a loss for words...:blink:

Any way to store this massive amount of food once I open it? Every meal (breakfast & dinner), she only eats about half a handful of dried food. I supplement her diet with treats using veggies and fruits. I think at this rate, this huge bag might last an entire year?

I thought about feeding her more, but since she's been with me she's gained 1lb...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a foodsaver for Luck's food. I make up bags and seal them. But 40 lbs? 7 lbs last us 5-6 months. I do not know if the local shelter will take opened food, but you might be able to donate the lion's share to them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

7lbs for 5-6months???:blink:
My local shelter won't accept opened food for hygiene reasons :smilie_tischkante:.
Maybe I can host a local doggie all you can eat buffet lol.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would never feed my dogs Science Diet. Please look into a better food and transition her slowly, then throw the rest away. 
There is lots of info here on food, and you can also check the dog food advisor.

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

I believe that Walter gives Lucky a good amount of real food, and that is why his supply of dog food lasts so long.

I have a very low opinion of Science Diet, so I would not feel that it is wasteful to throw it in the trash.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Given you haven't opened it yet, give it to the shelter  I agree with Sylie, not a good food really. A slow transition is what I would aim for.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes to what Sylvia said. That's not a good quality food plus once you open up the bag the fats oxidize as its exposed to air. Take a look at the link below. You could donate it to a shelter and get Fromm kibble instead. 

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/forums/topic/how-long-should-kibbles-last/


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Hmmm...I have been giving my Sophie some lean cuts of meats, veggies, and fruits. She only eats about 6-8 pieces of dried dog food per meal. I guess she knew on day one it was of low quality (and here I thought she was just a picky eater...).

Oh well, time for better quality stuff. Do you guys/gals think its fine to mix in some Cesars wet food into the dry food? Just enough so that she'll smell aroma over each piece?

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm so difficult when it's about their food. To give you a little bit of my background I'm Brazilian and we are not into anything canned in general. Then I'm those people that obsess about stuff, once I'm interested on something I'll research until I can't take it anymore. With that being said, I keep it simple - raw food, dehydrated for my convenience and Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl with added protein. I like to think my dogs are getting simple, easy to digest and high quality food. I do think Fromm kibble is a good (not great as its kibble) quality food and I'm feeding it to my new girl to transition her from kibble to raw food. 
I'm sure I'm not helping you right now.

Edit to add - so far, knock on wood, I've never had a sick dog. I do believe quality food is a big part of it. My vet often says he has never seen a Maltese like mine.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

You can mix wet food in her dry food, but then i would just skip the kibble and just feed wet. Caesars is a very low quality food. If you have a mom & pop pet boutique store I would recommend taking a trip to check out their offerings. I feed similar to Dominic, except I also use frozen raw. If you want to do canned or kibble just stay away from the grocery store/petsmart stuff. There is so many great choices for high quality food at many different price points.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Now I know what and how to research different food types.
Thanks a ton!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am another who will promote raw. I prefer frozen, but many people who I respect prefer freeze dried. I was fighting it for a long time, because, it is expensive. But all kibble, the best kibble, is highly processed. I finally came to the conclusion that feeding my dogs kibble was equal to feeding my husband nothing but protein bars. It is a personal decision. For many years I thought that the best kibble was the best diet for my dogs, but I have come to view kibble as junk food. On the other hand, we do the best we can....raw food is expensive. I used to joke with my DH that we could not afford to eat what I feed the dogs. But, I found that buying it frozen in the six pound packages from my local feed store is much less costly than other sources.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I can't really afford frozen (plus I don't have room in the freezer) and raw foods. Plus, Sophie likes to lick herself after each meal...I don't want a meat smelling cotton-ball licking me and sleeping on my bed...


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You may like to try Fromm kibble.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Now I know what and how to research different food types.
> Thanks a ton!


You may find it helpful to look at Whole Dog Journals lists of recommended dog foods. They have several lists published each year - dry, canned, frozen raw and dehydrated raw. You may need a subscription to access their site for the lists, but I have found it well worth the cost.

I use a dehydrated raw. It's more convenient than frozen and my girls do better on the lower protein of this brand. I do rotate them through four different protein sources for variety and to avoid building up sensitivitvies to anything. One of mine already has a problem with chicken so I avoid that.

If you must use kibble, Fromm is a high quality kibble that manufactures only its brand in its own plant so you avoid many of the problems with cross contamination from other dog food makers. It's important that you add warm water to the kibble; many of our little dogs don't drink enough water to effectively process kibble thought the kidneys and adding water to the dry food not only means they stay well hydrated but it brings out the aroma and can make kibble more enticing. 

Pet boutiques are a great place to find high quality food. Stay away from the chain stores for food - they are more interested in volume and revenue than quality.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

H, please do not purchase bags anywhere near that size for your dog. I recommend buying the 4-5 lb bags. The food goes rancid at 6-8 weeks. You can freeze it, but it's still going to go bad before you use it all. Most of the fatty acids are already bad by the time we open it. 

Fromm is my favorite brand of kibble, but if you are going to feed kibble, there is also wellness. I would prefer something like The Honest Kitchen (which is my favorite brand of dog food out there) it's dehydrated. It's up to you what route you want to go however, and things like budget are a consideration too.

I'm not crazy about science diet but I don't think it's the worst kibble out there. Right now I would avoid corn kibbles though-due to the increased aflotoxin levels that were allowed into pet feed per the government the last year or two.

If you are on a budget let us know and we can maybe suggest some other brands.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

My dog is extremely picky and I couldn't find anything that he would eat, my trainer recommended this site below, which reviews food. I tried most of the "best" and the raw, as well as other expensive products where you add your own meat. 

You mentioned affordability, I thought this site might help you in choosing a high rated brand at an affordable price. You also mentioned picky, so you can try a few. Both Petco and Petsmart will take food back and give you a full refund if she doesn't like it. I think I bought and returned over $200 dollars worth of food over the course of trying to find something he likes. Ultimately, I ended up contacting a Diplomat from the American College of Veterinary Nutrition who is a professor and researcher at UC Davis. She suggested Vital. After trying each flavor and type, he finally liked the beef and bison roll, which is all he will eat. It's somewhat pricey though. It's $6.99 for 5 days worth of food--might be more for you, Tyler is 7 pounds. I usually buy in bulk if it's on sale--sometimes Petsmart has it on sale or Petco send me 10% off coupons.

Good luck...

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I've donated opened food to shelters--they will take it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I'll try Fromm. Thanks for the recommendation! :aktion033:


Dominic said:


> You may like to try Fromm kibble.


Thanks maggieh. Sometimes reading journals makes my head spin. Its almost summertime in SoCal and the reason I prefer dry kibble is that it is less likely to spoil in the heat (the house is poorly insulated).
Thanks a ton about recommending warm water to the mix! I previously used organic and filtered beef stock.


maggieh said:


> You may find it helpful to look at Whole Dog Journals lists of recommended dog foods. They have several lists published each year - dry, canned, frozen raw and dehydrated raw. You may need a subscription to access their site for the lists, but I have found it well worth the cost.
> 
> I use a dehydrated raw. It's more convenient than frozen and my girls do better on the lower protein of this brand. I do rotate them through four different protein sources for variety and to avoid building up sensitivitvies to anything. One of mine already has a problem with chicken so I avoid that.
> 
> ...


I didn't buy the 40lb food. It was shipped to me  I'd never buy this large quantity knowing how much my Sophie eats on a daily basis.
I am on a slightly tight budget, but thankfully, she is willing to eat various food items (lettuce, carrots, bananas, apples, unseasoned & not oiled meats, etc). But I'm always opened to nutritious and cost efficient alternatives. :thumbsup: 


shellbeme said:


> H, please do not purchase bags anywhere near that size for your dog. I recommend buying the 4-5 lb bags. The food goes rancid at 6-8 weeks. You can freeze it, but it's still going to go bad before you use it all. Most of the fatty acids are already bad by the time we open it.
> 
> Fromm is my favorite brand of kibble, but if you are going to feed kibble, there is also wellness. I would prefer something like The Honest Kitchen (which is my favorite brand of dog food out there) it's dehydrated. It's up to you what route you want to go however, and things like budget are a consideration too.
> 
> ...


I didn't buy the food...it was purchased through Amazon and then shipped to me. I might just donate this large sack of food to the shelter or a neighbor. My dog isn't too picky when it comes to food. She'll eat almost anything I put in front of her face.
Thank you for providing me with the helpful link. 


kd1212 said:


> My dog is extremely picky and I couldn't find anything that he would eat, my trainer recommended this site below, which reviews food. I tried most of the "best" and the raw, as well as other expensive products where you add your own meat.
> 
> You mentioned affordability, I thought this site might help you in choosing a high rated brand at an affordable price. You also mentioned picky, so you can try a few. Both Petco and Petsmart will take food back and give you a full refund if she doesn't like it. I think I bought and returned over $200 dollars worth of food over the course of trying to find something he likes. Ultimately, I ended up contacting a Diplomat from the American College of Veterinary Nutrition who is a professor and researcher at UC Davis. She suggested Vital. After trying each flavor and type, he finally liked the beef and bison roll, which is all he will eat. It's somewhat pricey though. It's $6.99 for 5 days worth of food--might be more for you, Tyler is 7 pounds. I usually buy in bulk if it's on sale--sometimes Petsmart has it on sale or Petco send me 10% off coupons.
> 
> ...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I fed Orijen which I think is a great food (also Fromm already mentioned here).

If you have a picky eater, try Ziwipeak.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

charmypoo said:


> I fed Orijen which I think is a great food (also Fromm already mentioned here).
> 
> If you have a picky eater, try Ziwipeak.


Oh my goodness...$30 for a 2.2lb of Ziwipeak :blink:
Thanks for showing me the alternatives. I may try Fromm first.

Thanks charmypoo! :ThankYou:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

My dog is 2 and a half. I switched her to dehydrated raw at about 10 months of age. She was thrilled to death. : )

For past year or so I feed Lily dehydrated raw as main meals and use 4-Star Fromm grain free varieties of kibble for treats, to put in training ball for her to play with etc. The Fromms comes in a four or five pound bags, depending on flavor, and after two months throw out the balance because over time they do turn rancid (dog can detect the change but we cannot). A bag would otherwise last a LONG time being used as I use it. I also take a couple cups out at a time and put it in a sealed container, and leave the rest in the sealed original bag to try to preserve freshness. Flavor she loves the most of the many I have tried is their four star pea and pork variety. But I do rotate flavors. She does not like any fish flavor (won't eat after the novelty of the first day or two). A bag runs somewhere around $15 I think, and usually buy from Chewys online or from Amazon (I have free shipping with Prime). 

I feed my dog dehydrated raw of the brand Stella and Chewy's for her breakfast and dinner. Is is usually her main food. I buy both the dehydrated raw patties or their dehydrated meal mixers (which is the same thing in a pellet type shape but has some different meat/fish choices). I alternate between a couple flavors at a time. Some of her favorites are the rabbit patties, lamb patties and the beef mixer). Because of being a small dog it is not so astronomically expensive as would be for a bit dog. I give her one patty (or the mixer equivalent) per meal. I would imagine it probably runs a bit under $30 per month.

Then now and again (maybe every other month) I will make her one of the homemade meals and freeze to make a bunch of different servings). I use the site of Just Food For Dogs, which has free recipes. That will be her one meal a day for a while when I go that route. Again, because of being a toy size breed one batch provides a lot of servings. 

I also give her treats of boiled chicken breast (freeze in separate baggies) for training, green beans, little bit of yogurt, bits of apple, tiny bits of lettuce now and again.

I give her supplements of probiotic plant enzymes that come in a bottle of dried powder and every other day or so a little bit of coconut oil for dogs. 

Because they eat so little compared to bigger dogs what seems so crazily expensive ends up not being so bad when one thinks of what it is per week because they eat such small servings. Again, though, of course one must be responsible within one's budget. 

Linda


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Maybe in the future, I may switch my Sophie to dehydrated raw. For now, I'm she's on a diet of some dry food, veggies, fruits, and every so often, some table scraps (boiled/steamed chicken). 
I think you're right about dogs knowing when their food goes rancid. She won't even take a nibble (unless its drenched in chicken/beef stock).
Any links to buy some of these yummy foods online?


LovelyLily said:


> My dog is 2 and a half. I switched her to dehydrated raw at about 10 months of age. She was thrilled to death. : )
> 
> For past year or so I feed Lily dehydrated raw as main meals and use 4-Star Fromm grain free varieties of kibble for treats, to put in training ball for her to play with etc. The Fromms comes in a four or five pound bags, depending on flavor, and after two months throw out the balance because over time they do turn rancid (dog can detect the change but we cannot). A bag would otherwise last a LONG time being used as I use it. I also take a couple cups out at a time and put it in a sealed container, and leave the rest in the sealed original bag to try to preserve freshness. Flavor she loves the most of the many I have tried is their four star pea and pork variety. But I do rotate flavors. She does not like any fish flavor (won't eat after the novelty of the first day or two). A bag runs somewhere around $15 I think, and usually buy from Chewys online or from Amazon (I have free shipping with Prime).
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Skip the little Ceasars all together. There are more healthy choices, even if you have to order on-line.

I make Dr. Harvey's....I make up a few large batches up every other week, put it in containers and freeze it. It's a dehydrated food, you just add hot water - let it sit for 10 minutes. Then add your protein..like Chicken, fish, beef, etc. and a bit of oil. It's a bit more time consuming than canned food, but way better for them. I use the Grain free fine. It's expensive, but hey, they're our kids. :innocent:

As for kibble, Fromm's is a good choice, or Natural Balance.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

The little Ceasars has long gone. 
My Sophie is now on a diet of home cooked/made meals + some Fromm kibble and she's loving it!
I like giving her some amount of dry food so that at least she'll have something to crunch on. Might as well take advantage of her strong teeth while we can. Plus, I notice if I give her wet food, she'll just swallow everything whole without chewing...:blink:



The A Team said:


> Skip the little Ceasars all together. There are more healthy choices, even if you have to order on-line.
> 
> I make Dr. Harvey's....I make up a few large batches up every other week, put it in containers and freeze it. It's a dehydrated food, you just add hot water - let it sit for 10 minutes. Then add your protein..like Chicken, fish, beef, etc. and a bit of oil. It's a bit more time consuming than canned food, but way better for them. I use the Grain free fine. It's expensive, but hey, they're our kids. :innocent:
> 
> As for kibble, Fromm's is a good choice, or Natural Balance.


----------

